# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  إدارة البحث الجنائي تتسلم المتهمين بالاتجار بالأعضاء البشرية 5 منهم خضعوا لعمليات نقل

## الحصن نيوز

تسلمت إدارة البحث الجنائي المواطنين المتهمين بالاتجار بالأعضاء البشرية الذين رحلتهم جمهورية مصر العربية .

وكان رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي تابع القضية مع الجانب المصري وبالتنسيق مع السفارة الاردنية في القاهرة ما اثمر عن ايجاد حل لهذه القضية وتسريع عملية تسليمهم الى الاردن.

وقال وزير الداخلية نايف القاضي في تصريح صحفي اليوم الاربعاء ان المرحلين وعددهم 13 القي القبض عليهم في القاهرة في وقت مبكر من هذا الشهر بالتعاون بين الجانبين الاردني والمصري .

واشار الى انه وفور وصولهم تم اجراء الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة لهم من قبل فريق طبي تم تشكيله خصيصا لهذه الغاية في المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي قبل بدء التحقيق 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

